# Stuart, FL to Key Largo/Islamorada



## JSailer (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello,

Looking for advice for taking our O'Day 30 from Stuart, FL to Key Largo or maybe Islamorada at the end of December.
I guess my biggest question is do we go down outside or stay in with all the bridges to deal with?
We will sail during daylight only and spend the night inside no matter which route we decide on, two adults, no autopilot, no dodger.

How much speed can we expect to lose heading South against the Gulfstream (even if staying close to shore)?

Thanks!


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Dont know how much sailing you'll get to do on the inside route. Past Stuart, the ICW gets real narrow clear through Lake Worth...and then narrow again as you come into Boynton Beach all the way through Biscayne Bay. The inside route is generally the cocktail cruiser route...lots of engine time, but safe, generally calm...but slow with lots of bridges.

I think most people would leave Stuart on the outside and (depending on your timing) come into either Port Everglades (Ft Lauderdale) or Miami. Then push through the second leg to Key Largo/Islamorada on the outside...or if in Miami, cruise Biscayne down.


----------



## gtod25 (Aug 5, 2000)

*Just brought a Hunter 30 from the Florida W coast...*

via Stuart to Miami. Did an overnight from Stuart and it was bliss. Stay well in (max 2 miles off) or you will loose 1 to 2 kts. If you don't plan to do an overnight do the ICW. But if you want to try one and the weather agrees go outside.

Fair Winds

Gerry


----------



## JSailer (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks, it kind of confirms what I thought.
I'm concerned the Stuart-Port Everglades (or Miami) leg is too long in one shot (80 NM to PE, 100 NM to Miami) as I'm not sure we want to be out there at night, but it is worth considering.
Otherwise the plan would be a short first leg and to go in at Lake Worth inlet for the night, then the next leg Lake Worth-Miami (about 70 NM) which is still a stretch in one day in the winter with the sun going down at 5 or so.
Are there any good places to go in between Lake Worth and PE? 
On the chart, I see the Boyton, Boca Raton and Hillsboro inlets. I am not familiar with those. Does anyone know if they are easy to get in and good for an overnight? It certainly would help me by stretching the first leg a bit more.


----------



## gtod25 (Aug 5, 2000)

*Check out this resource...*

ActiveCaptain - The Interactive Cruising Guidebook - Marina Reviews, Fuel Prices, Anchorages

for anchorages etc.

ref the overnight. For any trip over 60nm an overnight is the way to go. It takes all the pressure off, leave late get in during daylight. Skip Port Everglades and head for Noname harbor on Biscayne Bay.


----------



## JSailer (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank you Gtod for the link. It's very helpful.
Well, I have now easily determined that Boynton and Boca Raton inlets are not usable but Hillsboro inlet looks like a possibility if needed.
Anyone with first hand knowledge of it?


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

Done that trip 5 times...We sail outside and stay close to the beach, no more than 1/2 mile....there is often a 1/2 knot counter current going south which is often defined by the weed line.

Once you get south of Miami go down Hawkes Channel, which can be hard at night but you can anchor outside No Name Harbor and leave at daylight for Key Largo or go down Biscayne Bay and anchor off Elliot or Pumpkin Key. From there go down the ICW which is work or exit at Broad/Anglefish Creek to get back to Hawkes Channel for a daylight trip to Islamorada.

I have never understood why anybody goes down the ICW south of Canaveral...the bridges are just too much trouble. South of Miami you do need the chart pack or a good chart plotter. The entry or exit at Islamorada is Snake Creek.

All the entries are a challenge and difficult in the dark unless you know them. Hillsboro, Lauderdale, Miami, Biscayne Bay Channel (Stiltsville) get confusing in the dark once you are inside and except for Stiltsville do not have convenient anchorages.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

JSailer said:


> *snip*
> 
> On the chart, I see the Boyton, Boca Raton and Hillsboro inlets. I am not familiar with those. Does anyone know if they are easy to get in and good for an overnight? It certainly would help me by stretching the first leg a bit more.


Boynton is **NOT AN OPTION** for you. For one, this is one of the most dangerous inlets in the USA...its really not designed for navigation...I've seen triple engine center consoles go vertical here and every year it seems a diveboat capsizes. Second, *and more importantly...*there is a low fixed bridge there.

If you're worried about the distances...here are the two inlets I would recommend. Port of Palm Beach (short hop from Stuart) or Port Everglades/Fort Lauderdale (a decent slog).

While Boca Raton and Hillsboro are navigable inlets, there are draw bridges on both of those inlets which makes navigating them very tricky and downright dangerous if there is a outgoing tide. I believe the bridges on both of those inlets are on demand.

If I were to pick one and had no choice, Hillsboro is more navigable. But Boca Raton has Lake Boca right there which is a good, if crowded, anchorage. But if I'm tired after a long passage and making a night entry, there is no way I'd do either.

Once you get south of Fort Lauderdale/Port Everglades, the only real inlet will be Government Cut/Miami. Haulover is a fixed bridge inlet, so forget that one.


----------



## JSailer (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the feedback. It is very valuable as the First Lady and I are planning this trip.
She is nervous about sailing at night offshore and this trip is intended to be a fun/relaxing so I don't want to make it an unpleasant experience for her.
And with no autopilot, I will need her to be at the wheel on and off during the night so we can get some sleep.


----------



## billangiep (Dec 10, 2003)

*Navigating Florida's Inlets*

By Doug Sease July 2008
*The Big Ship Channels *
These are considered all-weather (by big ships, not little boats) channels from the ocean that ships can safely use. They are deep, wide, well-marked and often protected by jetties (which can be their own source of danger in bad weather or low visibility). Because they are wide and deep, tremendous volumes of water flow through them and, as a consequence, the adverse conditions created by wind-against-tide can extend considerably into the ocean or gulf. 
Inlets are listed from north to south on the east coast, then south to north on the west coast.
*St. Mary's River*
The river marks the border between George and Florida and its currents flow fast. Several years ago, the U.S. Navy built a nuclear submarine base at nearby Kings Bay, Ga., and undertook extensive work dredging and marking the St. Mary's River entrance. Now, as long as you stay clear of subs coming and going, it's a relatively easy passage, well marked and deep. 
*St. Johns River*
This river has long been used for heavy commerce an
*Port Canaveral*
Cruise ships, Navy vessels and lots of fishermen use this deep and well-marked inlet. I've had to put in there unintentionally in the past when a scheduled rocket launch from nearby Kennedy Space Center prohibited any boats from entering the danger zone.
*Fort Pierce Inlet*
I consider Fort Pierce Inlet my home inlet. Deep and well-marked, with jetties on both sides, it's a welcome sight after a long cruise. A Coast Guard station and several marinas just inside the inlet can provide advice in rough weather.
*Lake Worth Inlet*
A short entrance and deep water make this an easy inlet to use. It's a major staging for pleasure boaters since Lake Worth offers extensive anchoring spots near the inlet. It's also a great jumping-off point for anyone heading to the northern parts of the Bahamas.
*Port Everglades*
Wide, deep and well marked, this inlet takes you into Fort Lauderdale, the heart of luxury yacht country. Pleasure boats are thick in the inlet on good days and some very large ships, both cruise and cargo, use it, too. 
*Government Cut*
This is the last major inlet on the east coast, leading boaters into the thriving port of Miami. Given the amount of cruise and cargo ships that pass through here, the main danger is not giving them enough room. Government Cut may be the best inlet on Florida's east coast for pleasure boaters, but I've still tacked back and forth off the cut waiting for daylight so I could eyeball conditions before entering.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

With no autopilot and the Admiral not to keen,, the ICW is the only route I see. If you piss her off, she won't go sailing again. You are smart to keep it light and fun. The ICW is the way to go. Plan on less than 40 miles a day. One can take the ICW from Key Biscayne Bay down to *Islamorada. *If you draw less than 5 feet very doable now with the extreme high tides. Lots of great anchorages south of Key Biscayne. Word of caution on anchoring here. The bottom is hard limestone covered in about 3-4 of loose sand. Most plow anchors will not hold. Danforth or Fortress anchor here is needed. I put my Fortress in series with my Ronca anchor (tied to the trip line hole with 8" of chain to the Fortress) and have only dragged once with this set up.


----------



## JSailer (Mar 11, 2005)

Melrna said:


> With no autopilot and the Admiral not to keen,, the ICW is the only route I see. If you piss her off, she won't go sailing again. You are smart to keep it light and fun. The ICW is the way to go. Plan on less than 40 miles a day. One can take the ICW from Key Biscayne Bay down to *Islamorada. *If you draw less than 5 feet very doable now with the extreme high tides. Lots of great anchorages south of Key Biscayne. Word of caution on anchoring here. The bottom is hard limestone covered in about 3-4 of loose sand. Most plow anchors will not hold. Danforth or Fortress anchor here is needed. I put my Fortress in series with my Ronca anchor (tied to the trip line hole with 8" of chain to the Fortress) and have only dragged once with this set up.


That is correct... I don't want this to be the Admiral's first and last trip  
Thanks for the tip on the anchor.
We draw 3 1/2 ft so depth shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

JSailer said:


> And with no autopilot, I will need her to be at the wheel on and off during the night so we can get some sleep.


25 years ago I sold my 27 footer, and always wanted an Autopilot or wind vane because my wife had NO interest in steering. Two years agao I bought an 1984 Etap 26 down on the Chesapeake below Annapolis and splurged on a tillerpilot ($500). I then motor/sailed the boat home 280 miles making the move every other weekend because of my job and the tides. The tiller pilot was fantastic. 10 to 12 hours of sailing or motoring and we felt like we'd just spent a relaxing day.

At one point we were sailing downwind wing and wing with the 150 and a whisker pole. We were doing 7-1/2 knots (well above hull speed and a huge stern wave). I decided to see how hard the tillerpilot was working, by hand steering. HOLY CRAP! It was all I could do to keep the boat going in a straight line and not broaching! I put the tiller pilot back on and started reducing sail.

We used the tillerpilot everwhere, even to keep the boat pointed into the wind motoring while I relaxed and hoisted the sails (life vest and harness on the whole time). I'm not sure if the tillerpilot would come back for me or not, but I know my wife wouldn't!

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## JSailer (Mar 11, 2005)

GaryHLucas said:


> 25 years ago I sold my 27 footer, and always wanted an Autopilot or wind vane because my wife had NO interest in steering. Two years agao I bought an 1984 Etap 26 down on the Chesapeake below Annapolis and splurged on a tillerpilot ($500). I then motor/sailed the boat home 280 miles making the move every other weekend because of my job and the tides. The tiller pilot was fantastic. 10 to 12 hours of sailing or motoring and we felt like we'd just spent a relaxing day.
> 
> At one point we were sailing downwind wing and wing with the 150 and a whisker pole. We were doing 7-1/2 knots (well above hull speed and a huge stern wave). I decided to see how hard the tillerpilot was working, by hand steering. HOLY CRAP! It was all I could do to keep the boat going in a straight line and not broaching! I put the tiller pilot back on and started reducing sail.
> 
> ...


I like your idea. I will look into that in the future to see what it would take to install one.


----------

